# Repairing a broken rod with Ferrules



## Baited Breath (Sep 3, 2006)

I have a 7' graphite rod that broke in half when casting too big of a lure. The rod was pretty new and I hate to loose it like that. It has nice guides and reel seat along with a nice cork grip. 

My thoughts are to perhaps build a ferrule piece and glue that into the butt end and tapper it to fit the tip end. Would this be too weak?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

If it was reasonably new, I'd try to exchange it for a new one. Then keep the lure weight down.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I have this same problem with a rod that is broken right above the reel seat. I have cut away the shattered part (about 4") but so far have yet to come up with a way to connect them . Any suggestions??


----------



## Baited Breath (Sep 3, 2006)

Railroader said:


> If it was reasonably new, I'd try to exchange it for a new one. Then keep the lure weight down.


Normaly yes that is what I would do but this was a gift so I am not able to return it. 

It is new and I have another just like it that I really like. 

I would like to salvage it for some lighter use but need to be able to reconnect the two halves.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

get some colored duct tape.


----------



## Baited Breath (Sep 3, 2006)

what color


----------



## Cor (Oct 6, 2006)

It is possible to repair a graphite rod by making an insert and/or sleeve from another broken rod of the same dimensions. I have done it successful on two occasions and on two more had no joy.

There seems to be some skill involved in doing this as there are some guys who regularly repair rods successfully.

The way we fish here we regularly break rods and usually have them repaired the first time and even a second time. They end up a bit stiffer but otherwise work fine.

I glued it with epoxy and put a binding over the top. Give it a try, there's not too much to lose.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Cor said:


> It is possible to repair a graphite rod by making an insert and/or sleeve from another broken rod of the same dimensions. I have done it successful on two occasions and on two more had no joy.
> 
> There seems to be some skill involved in doing this as there are some guys who regularly repair rods successfully.
> 
> ...


 What do you use as a binding?


----------



## Cor (Oct 6, 2006)

The same thread used for wrapping round the guides, or something similar. It is just to give the outer sleeve some added strength as the graphite tends to split otherwise. You bevel the outer sleeve and start the wrapping on the blank and work it up on to the sleeve, covering a large portion if not the whole sleeve.

Some suitable PU varnish or Flex cote to finish off.


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

*Broken Rod!*

I keep a selection of broken rods around the shop just for repair purposes. I prefer a tight fit on each end with about 3-4 inches going in each side. Scuff with sandpaper, epoxy, then wrap with tape or thread. Will fish as good as new. I have several done this way.


----------

